# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  να και ο δικος μου ενκυτιομένος ηλεκτρονικος υπολογιστης...

## mikemtb

σχολια??

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικος και με πολύ traffic Μιχάλη!

----------


## pkent79

Δεν τις πολυεμπιστεύομαι αυτές τις ατσαλοταινίες (ή όπως αλλιώς τις λένε), ειδικά για τέτοιο βάρος. Ευτυχώς έχεις και τη γωνιά στήριξης κάτω. 

Για καλό και για κακό, να ελέγχεις τακτικά την ακεραιότητα της, ίσως και να βάλεις διπλή στο πάνω μέρος που υφίσταται όλες τις δυνάμεις καταπόνησης.

----------


## mikemtb

συνεχεια..

αλλα τζιφος!!!!
εχω και αλλες φωτο βρε παιδια!!

να τι μου βγαζει
Λυπούμαστε, αλλά έχετε φτάσει στο ανώτατο συνολικό όριο μεγέθους των συνημμένων αρχείων. Παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε με τον διαχειριστή του forum εάν έχετε κάποια ερωτήματα

αλλες 5 εχω, απο 800 kb η καθεμια, πολλα ειναι??? οεο?

----------


## netsailor

> συνεχεια..
> 
> αλλα τζιφος!!!!
> εχω και αλλες φωτο βρε παιδια!!
> 
> να τι μου βγαζει
> Λυπούμαστε, αλλά έχετε φτάσει στο ανώτατο συνολικό όριο μεγέθους των συνημμένων αρχείων. Παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε με τον διαχειριστή του forum εάν έχετε κάποια ερωτήματα
> 
> αλλες 5 εχω, απο 800 kb η καθεμια, πολλα ειναι??? οεο?


Τώρα είναι οκ.

----------


## mikemtb

η συνεχεια λοιπον..

----------


## Valis

> ... αυτές τις ατσαλοταινίες (ή όπως αλλιώς τις λένε) ...


Τσέρκι το λένε  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

πως το τροφοδοτείς ?

----------


## PIT

Ωραια δουλιτσα!! Αντε με πολυ traffic  ::

----------


## mikemtb

eaggelidis: 
απο μεσα στο τροφοδοτικο, με συνεχες, παραλληλα με τον πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης. αργοτερα βεβαια διαπιστωσα οτι δε χρειαζεται να το κανω αυτο, μπορουσα και με το κλασσικο καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας αντι για εναλασσομενο να βαλω συνεχες.

----------


## Valis

Η Yagi για τί είναι;  ::

----------


## mikemtb

γκουχου γκουχου...  ::  
FM...
για τη γειτονια, τα σαββατοκυριακα, με 250wattάκια  ::

----------


## B52

Εχω μια σουξου και καθεται  ::  τι λες ? 2kw...  ::   :: 
Tα 250w για οδηγηση καλα ειναι....  ::

----------


## Valis

> γκουχου γκουχου...  
> FM...
> για τη γειτονια, τα σαββατοκυριακα, με 250wattάκια


Χε χε  ::

----------


## mikemtb

καλα τοσο καλο ταρατσοκουτο εχω φτιαξει... κανενα αρνητικο σχολιο??
no news --> good news  ::

----------


## tristanos

ρε φίλε χάλια είναι το κουτί σου

Κουτί είναι ή μπαούλο?

έλεος λέμε

είπαμε να κάνεις μια κατασκευή της προκοπής
και εσύ συναρμολόγησες τα *λέγκο* σου.....

----------


## mikemtb

tristanos: μπαουλο ειναι!!! so what? αλλα τι ακριβως δε σαρεσει? εχεις εντοπισει καποιο λαθος? αμα ειναι να το διωρθωσω... 
ειδαλως μιλαμε ετσι για να λεμε κατι...

----------


## KYROS

::  
Είναι Ok από τις καλύτερες κατασκευές που έχω δι εδώ μέσα…..
Πρόσεξε μόνο τον εξαερισμό, και την στεγανοποίηση.

----------


## senius

Πολύ ομορφη κατασκευή, σου δινω μια ιδέα για τον εξαερισμο του κουτιου σου γιατι θα εχεις problem.

Δες τον server senius:

----------


## mikemtb

> Δες τον server senius:


Θενξ, αλλα, πιο πολυ απ ολα μαρεσε το switch για το case... καλη ιδεα, που δινει εντολη?

----------


## senius

> Θενξ, αλλα, πιο πολυ απ ολα μαρεσε το switch για το case... καλη ιδεα, που δινει εντολη?


Σε σύστημα συναγερμου, μια που είναι και η δουλειά μου.

----------


## mikemtb

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mikemtb
> 
> Θενξ, αλλα, πιο πολυ απ ολα μαρεσε το switch για το case... καλη ιδεα, που δινει εντολη?
> 
> 
> Σε σύστημα συναγερμου, μια που είναι και η δουλειά μου.


και η επισημη δικη μου  ::

----------


## septic

ειπατε τιποτα για εξαερισμο  ::   ::  

χμμμ.. 
http://www.septic.awmn/myalbum/dsc01183.jpg
http://www.septic.awmn/photos.php

μηπως κανα φιλτρο απορροφητήρα αντι για το καλτσον που εχω ?

εχει μπει λιγο γύρη μεσα τωρα με τους αεριδες

στο επομενο σερβις στα 2 TB transferred ή στον ιουνιο

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> μηπως κανα φιλτρο απορροφητήρα αντι για το καλτσον που εχω ?
> 
> εχει μπει λιγο γύρη μεσα τωρα με τους αεριδες


mikemtb
Ξαναδές με* καλύτερη προσοχή* και πιο zoom τα φίλτρα που εχουν τα ανεμιστηράκια στον server μου, σου το προτείνω να το κανεις (τιμή φίλτρου 1,7 euro).
Το δέσιμο με χράτς είναι ότι πιο απλό και τα αντικαθιστάς όποτε θες, χωρίς να κάνεις ζημιά.

----------


## mikemtb

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από septic
> 
> μηπως κανα φιλτρο απορροφητήρα αντι για το καλτσον που εχω ?
> 
> εχει μπει λιγο γύρη μεσα τωρα με τους αεριδες
> 
> 
> mikemtb
> Ξαναδές με* καλύτερη προσοχή* και πιο zoom τα φίλτρα που εχουν τα ανεμιστηράκια στον server μου, σου το προτείνω να το κανεις (τιμή φίλτρου 1,7 euro).
> Το δέσιμο με χράτς είναι ότι πιο απλό και τα αντικαθιστάς όποτε θες, χωρίς να κάνεις ζημιά.


Συγνωμη παιδες αλλα εγω δε βλεπω κανενα ειδους φιλτρο στις ανωτερω φωτο...
και οι τιτλοι στις φωτο ειναι αναποδα... (ασχετο)
στο δικόμου κουτακι οπως θα εχετε παρατηρησει, δεν υπαρχει κανενος ειδους τρυπα...
να δω πως θα παει μολις πιασουν οι ζεστες!!! λολ

----------


## senius

> Συγνωμη παιδες αλλα εγω δε βλεπω κανενα ειδους φιλτρο στις ανωτερω φωτο...
> και οι τιτλοι στις φωτο ειναι αναποδα... (ασχετο)
> στο δικόμου κουτακι οπως θα εχετε παρατηρησει, δεν υπαρχει κανενος ειδους τρυπα...
> να δω πως θα παει μολις πιασουν οι ζεστες!!! λολ



Δεν ξέρω γιατί τρύπα, και ποια τρύπα ... εννοείς, εγώ δεν μπάζω από πουθενά, προσπαθούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, προσπαθώ να σε βοηθήσω αν κατάλαβες στην κατασκευή σου, ..... αν και τώρα δεν δείς φίλτρο στον εξαερισμό από τις photo, τότε να τον κλείσω τον κόμβο μου.  ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Κατάλαβα , αρα κλεινω τον .... κόμβο μου.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Κατάλαβα , αρα κλεινω τον .... κόμβο μου.


μμμ... υποσχεσεις!!!
εχεις βαλει το φιλτρο στη θεση των πτερυγιων του ανεμιστηρα? nice  :: 
κατι τετοιο λεω να κανω κ εγω, δε βλεπω να βγαζει καλοκαιρι χωρι να εχει εξαερισμο το κουτακι μου..

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Κατάλαβα , αρα κλεινω τον .... κόμβο μου.
> 
>        
> 
> 
> μμμ... υποσχεσεις!!!
> εχεις βαλει το φιλτρο στη θεση των πτερυγιων του ανεμιστηρα? nice 
> κατι τετοιο λεω να κανω κ εγω, δε βλεπω να βγαζει καλοκαιρι χωρι να εχει εξαερισμο το κουτακι μου..


Κάνε το και δεν θα χάσεις.

----------


## mikemtb

ειπε κανενας τιποτα για εξαερισμο? δεν τη ξερω αυτη τη λεξη, τι να σημαινει αραγε...
Λοιπον αυτο το πραμα που εχω φτιαξει, εχει αντεξει ως τωρα τουλαχιστον.. (χωρις να χρειαστει να του κραταω ομπρελα για σκια...) Βεβαια δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο traffic... 
αντε να δουμε κ σημερα με τους 42 που μας υποσχεθηκε η ΕΜΥ...

----------


## septic

οκ. μιας και ρωτας. απο τρυπες πως πας ?

μια χαμηλα για εισαγωγη και μια ψηλα για εξαγωγη αερα.. 

και τοπο8ετεις και το τροφοδοτικο με τροπο ωστε να φυσα προς την πανω τρυπα..

http://www.septic.awmn/myalbum/dsc01183.jpg

αυτο με το πληκτολογιο ειναι περιεργο...απο το βιος δεν βγαινει ?
εμενα ο fileserver δεν κανει βοοτ αμα δεν εχω κατι στην vga. και του κοτσαρα ενα wireless πψ-vga to tv-video ποθ ειχα.

----------


## gvaf

Για το keyboard επειδή και εγώ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το bios του δικού μου ,από ένα παλιοπληκτρολόγιο έβγαλα το πλακετάκι του από μέσα και μαζί με το καλώδιο όπως ήταν το έβαλα στο κουτί του router .  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> οκ. μιας και ρωτας. απο τρυπες πως πας ?
> 
> μια χαμηλα για εισαγωγη και μια ψηλα για εξαγωγη αερα.. 
> 
> και τοπο8ετεις και το τροφοδοτικο με τροπο ωστε να φυσα προς την πανω τρυπα..
> 
> http://www.septic.awmn/myalbum/dsc01183.jpg
> 
> αυτο με το πληκτολογιο ειναι περιεργο...απο το βιος δεν βγαινει ?
> εμενα ο fileserver δεν κανει βοοτ αμα δεν εχω κατι στην vga. και του κοτσαρα ενα wireless πψ-vga to tv-video ποθ ειχα.


δε νομιζω να εχεις δει τις φωτο στην αρχη του ποστ.. δεν υπαρχουν τρυπες!!! ΛοΛ

----------


## septic

το ειδα οτι δεν παιζουνε τρυπες.. γιαυτο το αναφερω

----------

